# Need a a Tuner



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello all, I am in the process of getting my theater room done and I am looking for recomendations for a tuner. I have a projector so I have no tuner. I do not want to pay $40 for HDTV packages from the cable company to watch tv, I am just looking for a way to watch some football on sundays down there and stuff like that. OTA HDTV would be nice too. I have a DVD recorder that has a built in tuner but I cant find it after our move. Any advice or info would be appreciated


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think you can find one on Amazon.com or Newegg.com. I suggest paying attention to user reviews, since tuner sensitivity - the ability to pull in the most channels - can vary from one brand and model to another.

If you have a spare desktop or laptop PC, Hauppauge has several HDTV USB tuners that will also let you record to the PC's hard drive for playback later.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Will this be for over the air or internet content?


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Mainly cable coming in so I will need Qam i think. Also would like some local HDTV OTA. I don't do much with internet TV but I do have a spare computer laying around. Would it need to be a fast computer??? I have a P4 2.4


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The P4 should be fine, but check the specs on the capture card you choose to make sure. You will need a good bit of hard drive space for storing recordings, if you wish to do that. An hour of 1080i HDTV will take between 10 and 11 GB, if my memory is correct.

The Hauppauge tuners that I have tried work well:

http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/prods.html


----------

